
Stop using Facebook and start using your browser - Osiris30
https://kottke.org/17/12/stop-using-facebook-and-start-using-your-browser
======
randomerr
You got some recommended links? Here are my old haunts I still visit:

* SlashDot - Like the curated content, hate the recent moderation system

* Mailinator - use the suggest emails address tosee what others are using the service for

* Atari Age Forums for 8 bit developers projects happening now

* Sourcerer.io just I find some of the stuff blog article interesting

* LinuxGizmos.com - Because I love cheap SBC

~~~
a3n
Google's list (sorry) of current Atlantic articles, Google News (sorry), The
Guardian, HN, The Hill, McSweeney's, NYT, New Yorker, if you use ddg then
"!ddg news", Politico, NYMag, The Register, Reuters, Vanity Fair, Vox

